# Newbie



## Busaboy (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey everyone just a newbie here hoping to learn alot from this vast amount of knowledge on here !!


----------



## rook (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## brazey (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Axillist (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome bro


----------



## TitanTurowski (Oct 30, 2015)

New to site


----------



## ABM190 (Dec 9, 2015)

i am also new to here, nice to know you guys!!!


----------



## Karam007 (Dec 10, 2015)

Welcome! Nice to know you here


----------

